# Sunday Quick Trip



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Got a late start and was limited to North coves with the North wind howling. Nearly froze only wearing shorts and a tee shirt/Take a jacket with this wind. Lots of sign and ran over several fish with less than good water. Still pretty stained. Launched at 10:00 pm and loaded up at 12:30. All the cold I could take. Managed 10 fish from 14 to 22 inches. ​


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

very nice. i'm thinking about going out tonight. looks like the next few days are going to be kinda crappy. what did water temp look like ?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet I need o start gigging lol


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*water temp*

Didn't check the water temp, but it was alot warmer than the air temp. Froze my butt off with that North wind. Take a jacket for the next few days.Water clarity was poor except right on the beach.Lots of 12 inch and smaller fish on the beach.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Put a pair of coveralls and a hooded sweatshirt on the boat. You never know.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch. Good size ones too!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Got the fever!!! Going to get down to 59 tonight here in Crestview.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*overalls*

Bobby thats the first thing I did the next day. sweats top and bottom. With the hot summer, just wasn't prepared.


----------

